# Jon boat repair



## MD746 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just got a 14 ft jon boat and a few rivets need fixed on the bottom of the boat does anyone make a repair kit for this.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 10, 2008)

JB-Weld is a lot cheaper or more simple than installing new rivets. I have one that has JB-Weld all over the bottom side. She's seen some rocky bottoms ponds in the past, so it's a little 'beat up'. The JB-Weld has stood up very well for me. There's also an epoxy that's designed for submerged use also, that I've heard works well.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been there, and done that, and did it again, and did one more time, and then did it again.

First,  what Bassquatch said.  For John Doe, (you and me) it's a waste of time to try and tighten or replace rivets.

Second, J-B Weld will do as good as anything and better than most.

Third, the other thing that works is the green-blue sticks you can get from various catalogs.  They work like sealing wax.

Fourth, what _will not _ work are the sticks that look sort of like solder.  You will ruin your boat trying to use them, and they make a brittle repair that won't keep the rivet water tight.  Please trust me on this (and my experience has been verified by others).

Fifth, I've read about people trying, but I've not tried, Herculiner, the DYI truck bed liner.  A lot of people are coating the bottom of their boat with it to increase abrasion resistance.  

Do not try fiberglass patches-- they won't stay on.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll give a 3rd on the JB weld, stuff works wonders


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 10, 2008)

One little hint.  J-B Weld tends to be a little stiff.  Take a hair dryer or torch and warm the rivet in question up some --about as hot as hot water from the spigot.

The put on the premixed J-B.  It will flow under the rivet a little better.  Also let it sit a full 24 hours before you hit the bounding main again.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 10, 2008)

I used UV activated Bondo and it works great and very quick. Two weeks later I turned the boat over and it was still wet inside until the sun hit it. It was dry in 15 minutes. If you are in a hurry try this. Apply in the shade first and then expose it to the sun.


----------



## MD746 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## h20fowlin (Mar 14, 2008)

Id go the route of replacing the rivet.

The trick to this is taking dental floss and wrapping around the rivet 15 or 20 times before you collapse it.

A little Jb on top for extra measure.

Pathwork on a bad rivet is ignoring the root problem.

Good luck.


----------



## Jrocket (Mar 15, 2008)

h20fowlin you must work at the base, Im guessin that is you in the avatar. That trick is topsecret stuff, you must have been a sheetmetal guru sometime in your life. EX CMXG sheetmetal mechanic here!!

Dip the rivet in some good ole 1750 (or JB weld  will suffice)before you shoot it promise it will never loosen or leak again.


----------



## Kreed5821 (Mar 15, 2008)

I dont' know about rivets but on my fiberglass one I got some water weld at wal-mart that has done really well. Looks like two tone putty, knead it and it will get warm, then put it where you need it and it sets up fast. It's worked great on mine so far.


----------



## robertyb (Mar 15, 2008)

Go with the JB Weld. I patched a tear about 10" long in my boat with it in the 1970s and it still does not leak a drop.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 15, 2008)

Wire Weld it and be done with it.


----------



## shoot870p (Mar 17, 2008)

*silicone in the tube*

really cuts into the smoothness of the bottom but it seals it and allows for some flexing on the water.
I use it without any problems.


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Mar 24, 2008)

*Jon Boat Repair*

To Do It Right , Use Herculiner Bed Liner. I Just Finished Doing My 14' Jon Boat. A Gallion Kit Includes Everthing You Need To Get Started. At Autozone It's $91.00 , This Is Enough To Do The Bottom A Couple Of Times And The Inside A Couple Of Times. Your Boat Will Never Leak Again. You Will Need To Get A Couple Of Cheep Brushes, Once You Put A Brush Down It Hardens So Fast You Can't Use It Again. This Stuff Is Wonderful, Spend The Money, You Want Regret It. Those Cheep Fixes Are Just That. Herculiner Seals, Makes Your Boat Quieter, And Slip Proff .


----------



## h20fowlin (Mar 24, 2008)

Replacing a rivet correctly is a cheap fix?

Man, you must work for the city government....lol


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 24, 2008)

No he just graduated from UGA, you can see it in his math.  1 Gal 95.00   1 rivet .95   HMMM.


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Mar 25, 2008)

*Jon Boat Repair*

IF YOU HAVE ONE LOOSE RIVET IT'S JUST A MATTER OF TIME BEFORE YOU HAVE ANOTHER. IF YOU HIT THE SPOT THAT HAS BEEN FIXED WITH THOSE CHEAP FIXES THEY WILL POP OFF IN ONE PIECE  LIKE OLD GUM UNDER YOUR CHAIR. IF YOU GO TO SELL YOUR BOAT AND YOU HAVE 2 OR 3 OR EVEN 4 WAD'S OF GUM LOOKING STUFF ON THE BOTTOM OF YOUR BOAT DO YOU THINK THAT PERSON IS GOING TO BUY A LEAKY BOAT, I KNOW I WOULD NOT BUY ONE. I HAVE USED THOSE CHEAP FIXES BEFORE, SO I KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. FIX IT RIGHT AND YOU AND THE NEXT PERSON WHO GETS THE BOAT WILL LOVE YOUR BOAT KNOWING IT HAS BEEN TAKEN CARE OF THE RIGHT WAY. JUST LIKE A USED CAR YOU LOOK AT IT AND IF ITS RODE HARD AND PUT AWAY WET IT SHOWS AND YOU KNOW TO PASS IT UP UNTIL YOU FIND THE RIGHT ONE. OH BY , THE WAY MY MATH DOES ADD UP, TO ADD YEARS TO YOUR INVESTMENT FIX IT RIGHT.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Mar 25, 2008)

To fix it right you need to replace the bad rivet. If you have the proper tools it will only take about 5 minutes to do. That rivet not only holds the water out, it also holds the boat together. So one loose rivet  fixed improperly with jb weld and Herculiner Bed Liner will lead to two loose rivets. 

Md with you living down in Newan you should be able to find an aircraft mechanic pretty easy. Delta has quite a few down there.


----------



## h20fowlin (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds like the folks that spray the cheap undercoating under the wheel wells and frame to hide rust before they sell a vehicle.

Hiding the problem wont make it go away.

And like lightning said, a rivet on a boat is part of the structural integrity. Fix that problem and your set. 

Not that id listen to Lightning or anything...he only works for Delta Airlines..lol


----------

